# Polished Bliss: My Impreza WR1...



## Clark @ PB

I Finally got the time to spend a few days on my own car recently to get it looking its best for the summer 

Here it is looking about as dirty as it ever gets in all honesty:



















Usually the next pic you see is the pre-foam but first of all it was reversed onto a set of ramps...










Over the winter I'd spent a couple of weeks cleaning the underside and polishing up the exhaust and rear diff casing etc. I was meant to post pics of the full thing but I've completely lost them on my computer, I can only assume I deleted them by mistake or something 

The only pic I have is a before one of the exhaust/diff:










And here it is after I'd used a combination of sandpaper, Blackfire Wool Metal Pads and polishes and the Rotary/dremel:










Still pretty clean but occasionally the car does get driven in the rain (it's pampered but not THAT pampered :driver:) so it had a small level of dirt that I wanted to remove in order to keep everything nice and clean.

So everything was soaked with R222 and left for 5 mins:










Then steam cleaned with the Karcher at 60/70 degrees:










Due to all the black underseal it's never going to look "bling" like alot of your RS owners etc but it looks nice and clean anyways, these are a few pics after a quick blast off with the black baron drier:




























I then gave the metal work a quick going over with Brilliant Show Metal Polish before taking the car off the ramps:




























Next up was to remove and then clean/seal all 4 wheels. They were given a quick spray with APC then washed with a MF mitt, clayed and then sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant:




























I also polished up my nuts 



















I had already given the arches a thorough clean before I put the car away for winter and they were still clean so no point with pics of those. The Calipers were sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant aswell though:










1 down, 3 to go 










With all the wheels finally done I pre-foamed the car with APC:










The usual wash routine followed so I wont bother with pics.

Following a quick clay with Gloss-It Mild then a re-wash I dried the car off with the new drier:










Then the 1st of 3 coats of Gloss-It Signature Tyre Dressing was applied:










Paint wise - the car was 99% swirl free but as it had been into the bodyshop for its front end respray a few months back it had picked up the expected bit of marring and odd light scratch or two, nothing major so Meguiars 205 and Gloss-It polishing pads were used with the G220:










On cars with very little correction needed I regularly find that it's quicker to work by DA than the Rotary, especially on the likes of Imprezas/Evo's where you have to break up alot of panels into smaller sections.

As expected, the 205 produced a crystal clear finish for all to see 





































As mentioned already, the car had received a front end respray (bumper, bonnet and both wings) at the local Porsche Approved Bodyshop and I still cant praise them highly enough for the quality of the job. Usually you see horror stories from bodyshops with pictures of horrendous buffer trails etc but this is about the full extent of what I was faced with:










The lightest of buffer trails and that was it, easily sorted with the Megs and Gloss-It combination:




























Even in places where you would expect a bit of orange peel there was very little if any at all:










Big thumbs up from me :thumb:

When all the polishing was completed the paint was dusted down...










...and given the usual Top Inspection wipe down:










Our "Project Awesome" was then machined into the paint at speed 5 on the G220 and left for an hour then buffed off.

Next day I applied the 1st of 3 coats of Concorso Gloss:










In between waiting for the Gloss coats to cure I did all the other little details such as lightly polishing the mud flaps with Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish:










I polished and sealed the shuts with Werkstat Prime Strong:



















Door seals/rubbers were conditioned with Gloss-It TRV:



















Front splitter was dressed with Meguiars All Season Dressing:










The interior is regularly cleaned with all the plastics dressed and protected with Werkstat Satin Prot so it just needed a quick hoover and the glass was done with the Werkstat Glass Sealant System.

A final wipe down with Werkstat Acrylic Gloss was all that remained...










...which gave the following results 






























































































































































































And here are a few that I took yesterday after a wash. These were taken with my new compact (Fuji film F200 EXR) so I'm still getting to grips with it 

















































































































































Thanks for looking as always - Ne Plus Ultra will probably be next :thumb:

Clark


----------



## kingkong

looks stunning


----------



## Jochen

Thats an amazing detail. Love the details :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Looks mint mate, very impressed with the under side cleaning and polishing.


----------



## pdv40

Awesome looking car, great job!

Is that a Focus RS I see lurking in the background? :doublesho


----------



## SBerlyn

pdv40 said:


> Awesome looking car, great job!
> 
> Is that a Focus RS I see lurking in the background? :doublesho


That belongs to Clarke's Dad - it was recently detailed and is in the studio 

S


----------



## Vyker

Its like brand new!!!

Fantastic work and great attention to detail!


----------



## Clark @ PB

pdv40 said:


> Awesome looking car, great job!
> 
> Is that a Focus RS I see lurking in the background? :doublesho


See here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=122672 :thumb:



james b said:


> Looks mint mate, very impressed with the under side cleaning and polishing.


Cheers mate, I'm away to go drool over your latest M3 thread


----------



## baptistsan

Unusual colour. Like it.

Car looks superb.

Out of interest which body shop did your work? Ballpark figure on cost if it isn't too rude a question.

TIA.


----------



## Clark @ PB

baptistsan said:


> Unusual colour. Like it.
> 
> Car looks superb.
> 
> Out of interest which body shop did your work? Ballpark figure on cost if it isn't too rude a question.
> 
> TIA.


Kinghorn Bodyshop mate, and I was just under £1200 for the lot including VAT, very good value for money too and the paint is properly oven baked with all panels removed and stripped back etc :thumb:


----------



## SXI

Stunning

Simple really.


----------



## Refined Detail

:argie: Can it get any better than that?! Looks awesome!

Are the headlights literally just de-tangoed? Look quite different?!

Only slight thing I personally don't like is the shiny finish on the dash


----------



## clcollins

Stunning, as always, better than when it came out of the factory I'm sure.

Laughed whe you wrote, _"it's pampered, but not that pampered"_, who are you trying to kid, you cleaned the underside of your car, you polished the diff with paper and a dremel :lol:


----------



## Skodaw

I love that car! - My favourite colour for the imprezza


----------



## rossi007

fantastic looking Imprezza ,:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Rich H said:


> :argie: Can it get any better than that?! Looks awesome!
> 
> Are the headlights literally just de-tangoed? Look quite different?!
> 
> Only slight thing I personally don't like is the shiny finish on the dash


The finish definitely aint shiny mate, that's a pet hate of mine, it'll just be the way the light was maybe reflecting off it. I like the Prot for its satin finish 

Headlight casings were heated up, seperated and then I removed the orange lense, simple mod :thumb:



clcollins said:


> Stunning, as always, better than when it came out of the factory I'm sure.
> 
> Laughed whe you wrote, _"it's pampered, but not that pampered"_, who are you trying to kid, you cleaned the underside of your car, you polished the diff with paper and a dremel :lol:


Ok fair enough...:lol:


----------



## Ultimate Shine

nice one mate i can't wait to get my one back:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo

Love the WR1, if I only I could get insured for a reasonable amount of money 

Excellent work on a truly stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Piratez

It's a winner of Peeble Beach Concour De Elegance not ordinary car...
so wonderfull work Clark...
I'm a fan of you and your work especially Polished Bliss...someday i will get some stuff from this online shop..:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## -ROM-

Looks good mate, can't say those WR1 stickers do much for the car though!


----------



## mike_shrops

:doublesho 
Amazing work, as usual. What differences have you noticed in the finish compared to the Werkstat system? In the pictures, the finish seems to have almost a chrome effect to it - impressive to say the least and really does justice to the prep work.


----------



## clcollins

Clark said:


> Ok fair enough...:lol:


I'm only jealous :thumb:


----------



## QuattroA3

Awesome car great job :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx

Stunning as always Clark.

I've got this week off my normal work to detail my Scooby.:thumb:


----------



## baptistsan

Clark said:


> Kinghorn Bodyshop mate, and I was just under £1200 for the lot including VAT, very good value for money too and the paint is properly oven baked with all panels removed and stripped back etc :thumb:


:thumb: Thanks Clark. May well give them a shout.


----------



## remonrace

Lovely (Y)


----------



## SteveTDCi

stunning, I love that colour too.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

great work as always Clark, dont read many threads TBH but always have a look at yours:thumb:


----------



## Racer

Superb work Ckarj :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Gleamingkleen said:


> great work as always Clark, dont read many threads TBH but always have a look at yours:thumb:


Likewise mate, aside from your detailing work it's your photography that always impresses both myself and Rich.


----------



## Dan Clark

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Auto Detox

like the under carriage work, real nice car you've got there Clark 

Baz


----------



## North east Car Care

Looks stunning Clark


----------



## Fursecul

MINT :doublesho:argie:


----------



## -Kev-

stunning clark, beautiful car (nice to hear that its driven as well):thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Stunning work, the car looks great!


----------



## StuaR32t

Thats Ace! thinkin on putting my golf into kinghorn to get the bumpers painted up, did you say the 1200 was for the whole front end sprayed?

Cheers

Stu.


----------



## edthedrummer

lovely job, always a pleasure to read your write-ups


----------



## shane_ctr

Awsome work clark few things were did you get ur carbon undernearth the rear bumper? is that from scoobynet? have you lowered urs? looks great


----------



## andrewst500

one word stunning


----------



## rocky1722

Looks stunning. :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Looking superb Clark, can never decide if its silver or light blue, green, grey etc though it seems to change with the light


----------



## dsms

Top work Clark, there is definitely a sense of appreciation for having your OWN ride detailed properly. It always gives me a warm fuzzy feeling seeing my car out in a parking lot gleaming!

I sometimes wonder how customers can justify paying me a good bit of money for a detail when once its back in their hands it often times gets dirtied quickly and swirled up once again but even for the day or 2 after a detail when the car looks just perfect in every way, it makes it all worth it!


----------



## LJB

Faultless work mate - stunning totally stunning, I just love that car!


----------



## Christian6984

superb attention to detail, looks great.


----------



## spitfire

Got to be the nicest looking Scooby I've seen:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

mike_shrops said:


> :doublesho
> Amazing work, as usual. What differences have you noticed in the finish compared to the Werkstat system? In the pictures, the finish seems to have almost a chrome effect to it - impressive to say the least and really does justice to the prep work.


The difference between the two is actually easier to see than I thought it would.

The Werkstat definitely makes the car look lighter, as it did with my dads 993 Turbo (silver) whereas the Gloss-It has added a further richness and depth to the paint and gives it a glass like effect when the sun's out. I still think on Silvers the Werkstat will be hard to beat but I am most definitely pleased with how my car now looks, even the girlfriend noticed and she hates the damn car! :lol:



baptistsan said:


> :thumb: Thanks Clark. May well give them a shout.


Tell them who sent you and they'll see you right :thumb:



fiestadetailer said:


> stunning clark, beautiful car (nice to hear that its driven as well):thumb:


Oh yes, just ask Rich - He's experienced a bit of sideways action in it :driver::lol:



StuaR32t said:


> Thats Ace! thinkin on putting my golf into kinghorn to get the bumpers painted up, did you say the 1200 was for the whole front end sprayed?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu.


Yup, front bumper, bonnet and both wings. Every car is different I guess but I'd seriously recommend them - no point in cutting corners and costs when it comes to paintwork.



shane_ctr said:


> Awsome work clark few things were did you get ur carbon undernearth the rear bumper? is that from scoobynet? have you lowered urs? looks great


Diffuser is from HT Autos mate, there was a group buy on Scoobynet but I dont know if it's still running. Think I was about £150 if i remember correctly 



Brazo said:


> Looking superb Clark, can never decide if its silver or light blue, green, grey etc though it seems to change with the light


I think it goes from "girly blue" to "not quite so girly blue" depending on the light 



spitfire said:


> Got to be the nicest looking Scooby I've seen:thumb:


Thanks mate, and thanks to everyone else - much appreciated as always :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro

That car is just gorgeous. Nice to see one in an unusual colour.


----------



## Nick_S

Amazing work Clark! I always look forward to your write ups :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Nick_S said:


> Amazing work Clark! I always look forward to your write ups :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## scooby73

Great detail and write-up Clark!:thumb:

The car still looks stunning!!!


----------



## JazzD

You have got a amazing looking car, looks perfect.
I am big fan of your and Polished Bliss's work, although I have just joined but I have gone through all your threads and they are my favorite. I really enjoy reading them. Just stunning. Great photography by the way. Keep up the good work and keep the threads coming.


----------



## ribena

just cracking mate

love the way you've taken a near flawless car and made it look even better

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

stunning work fella


----------



## Reds

Can I be the first to compliment you on a lovely shiny set of nuts? 

Cracking work as always Clark and I bet it was nice to work on your own car for a change.


----------



## shane_ctr

Diffuser is from HT Autos mate, there was a group buy on Scoobynet but I dont know if it's still running. Think I was about £150 if i remember correctly 

Cheers mate, Did you say the car was lowered if so what on?


----------



## EliteCarCare

Prodrive... You TART! 

Very nice Scooby you have there. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

shane_ctr said:


> Diffuser is from HT Autos mate, there was a group buy on Scoobynet but I dont know if it's still running. Think I was about £150 if i remember correctly
> 
> Cheers mate, Did you say the car was lowered if so what on?


Nope, car isnt and never will be lowered while I own it 



EliteCarCare said:


> Prodrive... You TART!
> 
> Very nice Scooby you have there. :thumb:


Thank you sir


----------



## Nanolex

Very impressive work! That car looks absolutely flawless!:thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr

Clark said:


> Nope, car isnt and never will be lowered while I own it
> 
> Good man, Its just looks lower, I love that carbon grill:thumb:


----------



## KKM

Looking good mate!! Some cracking photography too.

:thumb:


----------



## Breeze_Blue

Wow, how did i miss this.. just purely stunning, don't seem many so a rare beast indeed lovely subtle touchs as well, and just outstanding detail somthing i've come to expect i guess top work :thumb:


----------



## RRobert

No better promotion for your business than your own car, respect. :thumb:

(unlike my Lotus - still not finished  )


----------



## Clark @ PB

xpressvalet said:


> No better promotion for your business than your own car, respect. :thumb:
> 
> (unlike my Lotus - still not finished  )


haha you should see my daily run around, a faded red mk4 astra - and i mean REALLY faded! :thumb::lol:


----------



## ads2k

Amazing job and especially like the underside treatment :thumb:


----------



## Shorty

That is a fooking stunnning detail mate. Looks amazing.


----------



## Rowan83

That looks sensational! Paintwork looks flawless and you could eat your dinner off that engine bay, lol. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Mike

Hey Clark great job as usual, I would say you have a huge improvement in colour depth and richness compared to the Werkstat job you did last time. That is a great finish on a colour that before today did nothing for me, now im loving it :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD

Did the WR1 have the Prodrive springs on as standard? The Prodrive springs being the lowered springs for a standard STI.
This may explain why it looks lower.

Chris.


----------



## shane_ctr

ChrisJD said:


> Did the WR1 have the Prodrive springs on as standard? The Prodrive springs being the lowered springs for a standard STI.
> This may explain why it looks lower.
> 
> Chris.


i see maybe that right, ill have a look on the net see if i can find out


----------



## Clark @ PB

Yep, prodrive suspension. The car sits another 10/15mm lower than an sti if I remember correctly...


----------



## shane_ctr

Clark said:


> Yep, prodrive suspension. The car sits another 10/15mm lower than an sti if I remember correctly...


Yea just checked apparenty there just have the prodrive spring's ive been offered a set so might get some as that looks lovely


----------



## rossdook

Help ma boab - that looks the doggies... :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Simply superb work there, Clark :thumb: Looks fantastic mate :argie: and must have been a nice change to be working on your own car, even though it's essentially the same processes and so on.

As for the underside, I agree with what you said and it looks spot on to me mate, and even though the underside of my XR2 was once all gleaming and done to impress concours judges a few years back, it's now fully undersealed. Kept clean and presentable, like you're doing with yours it can still look highly impressive without having to be overly 'blingy' and you have the peace of mind that everything's protected.

Cheers for posting - enjoyed reading that (as I always do with PB's threads :thumb.


----------



## Gloss-it

Nice work Clark! Be sure to post on the GI board:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Pit Viper said:


> Simply superb work there, Clark :thumb: Looks fantastic mate :argie: and must have been a nice change to be working on your own car, even though it's essentially the same processes and so on.
> 
> As for the underside, I agree with what you said and it looks spot on to me mate, and even though the underside of my XR2 was once all gleaming and done to impress concours judges a few years back, it's now fully undersealed. Kept clean and presentable, like you're doing with yours it can still look highly impressive without having to be overly 'blingy' and you have the peace of mind that everything's protected.
> 
> Cheers for posting - enjoyed reading that (as I always do with PB's threads :thumb.


Thanks mate, much appreciated as always! 



Gloss-it said:


> Nice work Clark! Be sure to post on the GI board:thumb:


Cheers Rich, I'll get on at some point in between the Ne Plus Ultra detail I'm in the middle of :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR

not bad for a mornings work:thumb:

lovelly job on a lovelly motor, one of the best colour on a scoob.


----------



## Clark @ PB

ALANSHR said:


> not bad for a mornings work:thumb:
> 
> lovelly job on a lovelly motor, one of the best colour on a scoob.


If I could do all that in a morning then we'd be raking it in Alan :lol:


----------



## DE 1981

I can really appreciate the work in that especially the underside looks cracking.:thumb:

Gav


----------



## N8KOW

Wouldn't wanna drive it again - stunning clark, looks like ghandi detailed it. LOL


----------



## louimichel

Beautiful car and good work ! 
especially i love the color:thumb:


----------



## Baker21

You always seem to bring out the best in any car Clark.............:doublesho

Some Impreza's just look so OTT but the colour of yours and the wheels just look great and I don't mean that in a bad way to any other Impreza owners............

The work you do, time and effort is faultless and thanks for taking the time to show the condition of your own car, which as expected is top notch...........:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Thanks very much for the kind words  :thumb:


----------



## TeZ

This thread still going 

_Stunning_


----------



## divine3779

Spot on job chap! what is that drier tool you have?


----------



## ROBS3

Nothing to say except :argie:

Another great job! :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man

Very nice mate & I love that colour:thumb:


----------



## robinl

That is absolutely beautiful - superb job fella:thumb:

Certainly shows me how far I need to come to get to that standard


----------



## Clark @ PB

divine3779 said:


> Spot on job chap! what is that drier tool you have?


Clickety click...

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/black-baron-vehicle-dryer-wash.html


----------



## divine3779

Clark said:


> Clickety click...
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/black-baron-vehicle-dryer-wash.html


In your opinion is it a good tool & worth the money? never knew such a thing existed........:thumb:


----------



## Phil H

absolutly stunning!! what more can i say


----------



## Select Detailing

Fantastic car and again yet another fantastic write up, Clarke you and Matt really set the standard.

Pleasure to read, I see that you have this new drier, I have been using the leaf blower method and have been happy with this but I am drooling over your new kit, what is your honest thoughts on this equipment.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## n_d_fox

If ever there was the perfect car for advertising what PolishedBliss do that surely has to be it !

Or the Gallardo you did a few moons ago.

Simply stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

divine3779 said:


> In your opinion is it a good tool & worth the money? never knew such a thing existed........:thumb:


If it wasnt then we wouldnt sell it mate - that goes for everything we sell. If we dont rate it then we dont sell it.

It is expensive but if you use it regularly then it's well worth the money, I use ours all the time for exterior and interior work


----------



## shane_ctr

Clark said:


> If it wasnt then we wouldnt sell it mate - that goes for everything we sell. If we dont rate it then we dont sell it.
> 
> It is expensive but if you use it regularly then it's well worth the money, I use ours all the time for exterior and interior work


Def agree with Clark there i went for the drying towel from them the other day and its amazing im so impressed with it,

What level of tint you got on there dude? love the defi's


----------



## Clark @ PB

Dunno but it's a pretty light tint, it was done in Oxford by the previous owner


----------



## ryand

quality job there Clark and full commitment to the cause there, doing your own motor when you do customers all week - bit like a builders house that is usually falling down, but that scenario clearly doesnt work with you if you catch my drift!


----------



## shane_ctr

Just out of intrest clark were did you get your carbon grill from?


----------



## Planet Admin

Lush engine bay, lush rims and a lush car, I like those Brembo Brakes, top of the range stuff, hope to see more of your work because this car and you've put into it is amazing.:thumb:


----------



## andyd73

Beautiful car! Nice work Clark:thumb:


----------



## Simonez

awesome motor mate! and your work, is just awesome! a pleasure to read also 

makes me miss my scoob


----------



## Hamilton

Awesome Job!

What did you use on the trim around the windows and on the roof?

thanks!

-Ham


----------



## Clark @ PB

Hamilton said:


> Awesome Job!
> 
> What did you use on the trim around the windows and on the roof?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> -Ham


Nothing really, I tend to just give them a wipe over with Acrylic Glos when I clean the windows after a wash, keeps them looking like new and the beading's pretty good too


----------



## JJ_

looks brillaint. Nice to work on your own car for a change eh?


----------



## stevobeavo

looks bloody amazing mate


----------



## buckas

looks lovely - reg plates don't have postcode or BSAU code on them

mine nearly failed MOT due to this stupid law :/


----------



## Clark @ PB

buckas said:


> looks lovely - reg plates don't have postcode or BSAU code on them
> 
> mine nearly failed MOT due to this stupid law :/


They do, they're on each side of the "WR1 number 255", you just cant see them as they're not printed in black or dark lettering, it's in the reflective style writing that can only be seen at certain angles - I got them made up at Halfords in aberdeen 

I've fallen foul of the law in the past for illegal plates so I always make sure they're 100% legal now a days, more hassle than its worth.


----------



## steveturbocal

looks awesome love that colour too


----------



## oneshare325

Very Clean!


----------



## andy888

stunning mate this will be my next subaru. had a couple of P1s but love these. what miles are on it? 

cheers
andy


----------



## Clark @ PB

Just about to reach 19k mate, so it's pretty low for it's age!


----------



## andy888

ye it sure is bud. ok well it will be THIS one thats my next one then!


----------



## chris3boro

My lord! One of the best cars on here (in my opinion) and stunningly immaculate! Top work!


----------



## *TAY*

Stunning car Clark.

Lots of effort put in to keeping it looking that good mate, well done !

:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

andy888 said:


> ye it sure is bud. ok well it will be THIS one thats my next one then!


ok you have first dibs :thumb:


----------



## andy888

Clark said:


> ok you have first dibs :thumb:


its a deal mate....:thumb:


----------



## MRC

Awesome detail & awesome car:thumb:.


----------



## Louise

Saw this today when I was entering Aberdeen!! Absolutely mint!!!


----------



## ben1988

i want this car hopefully its up for sale in april when im going to be buying a wr1


----------



## ben1988

p.s please please let me buy this if its up for sale lol


----------



## Clark @ PB

Louise_Clio said:


> Saw this today when I was entering Aberdeen!! Absolutely mint!!!


Were you in your clio at the Bridge Of Dee?



ben1988 said:


> i want this car hopefully its up for sale in april when im going to be buying a wr1


The car will be tucked away still in its winter hibernation by then I would think...


----------



## Louise

Clark said:


> Were you in your clio at the Bridge Of Dee?


I have no idea what it's called! First time I've drove to Aberdeen but yeah was in my Clio!!

I got a better glimpse of the car when you came right round the roundabout


----------



## Clark @ PB

Louise_Clio said:


> I have no idea what it's called! First time I've drove to Aberdeen but yeah was in my Clio!!
> 
> I got a better glimpse of the car when you came right round the roundabout


I have no idea what you're talking about regarding the roundabout 

I vaguely remember looking at your clio thinking I hadnt detailed a car in that colour yet - how sad is that? :lol:

P.S - My car was dirty today!


----------



## Louise

Clark said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about regarding the roundabout
> 
> I vaguely remember looking at your clio thinking I hadnt detailed a car in that colour yet - how sad is that? :lol:
> 
> P.S - My car was dirty today!


Dirty?!? Where about?


----------



## Clark @ PB

The wheels were dusty and there were a few flies stuck to the front end :-D


----------



## Thomas-182

Looks awesome! excellent reading and pictures


----------



## Ali

stunnin sir!! I'll get stoned for this but i much prefer your old leon!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Ali said:


> stunnin sir!! I'll get stoned for this but i much prefer your old leon!


The Leon looked great even if I say so myself but the Impreza is in a different league - I dont miss the Leon one little bit to be honest :thumb:


----------



## dsms

Clark said:


> The Leon looked great even if I say so myself but the Impreza is in a different league - I dont miss the Leon one little bit to be honest :thumb:


Ok Clark enough with the old threads, wheres the new Ne Plus writeup?
:devil:


----------



## Rasher

great job Clark


----------



## Clark @ PB

dsms said:


> Ok Clark enough with the old threads, wheres the new Ne Plus writeup?
> :devil:


We've decided to hold it back and post it when the new site launches :thumb:


----------



## dsms

Clark said:


> We've decided to hold it back and post it when the new site launches :thumb:


Will that be sometime in 2009? Give me that at least...


----------



## Clark @ PB

Approx 4 weeks time


----------



## doug7789

Pretty sure i saw this yesterday evening at the hadigan roundabout looks awesome! =]


----------



## Clark @ PB

Yeah quite possibly! The cars just been re-mapped so I was out having a bit of fun


----------



## WyattEarp

Why wait 4 weeks Clark? Everyday I get on the computer just to see if you have posted the latest Ne Plus Ultra Detail. Or any other of your details for that matter.:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

WyattEarp said:


> Why wait 4 weeks Clark? Everyday I get on the computer just to see if you have posted the latest Ne Plus Ultra Detail. Or any other of your details for that matter.:thumb:


Got alot of cool cars to post up (just finished a V10 R8 on friday ) but they'll be on our new blog first once the website is launched :thumb:

Aside from that, time is something none of us have at the moment :lol:


----------



## ahaydock

Missed this 1st time - looks great :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Thanks mate


----------



## neil b

Clark said:


> Yeah quite possibly! The cars just been re-mapped so I was out having a bit of fun


So whats the beasts output now? :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

neil b said:


> So whats the beasts output now? :thumb:


350bhp and 350lbf mate - more than I was expecting considering I only added an Induction Kit and changed the downpipe - feels perfect now :thumb:


----------



## neil b

Clark said:


> 350bhp and 350lbf mate - more than I was expecting considering I only added an Induction Kit and changed the downpipe - feels perfect now :thumb:


Good results there mate bet it pulls like a japan bullet train now .Get some toyo r888 all round thats what i am running you will never look back:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007

very nice mate :thumb:

i must get round to cleaning my own car one day :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

neil b said:


> Good results there mate bet it pulls like a japan bullet train now .Get some toyo r888 all round thats what i am running you will never look back:thumb:


I dont really want all the oil in my engine to be thrown to one side with the stupid cornering forces I would get if I had 888's. The Parada's that are on it just now are bad enough :lol:


----------



## Stew

, I can't believe you let your car get in that state in the first place! I've never seen ANY of your cars look that dirty before!


Well Astra / mondeo etc excluded! :lol:


----------



## MrLOL

Clark said:


> Approx 4 weeks time


ohhh.. only another week to go then.


----------



## Clark @ PB

MrLOL said:


> ohhh.. only another week to go then.


bit longer actually mate, the launch of the new site's been delayed a couple of weeks but it's not too long a wait :thumb:


----------



## Tom42

Looking good !


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

Whats the black thing that the cars on ?


----------



## Clark @ PB

It's used to collect the wash water


----------



## -Kev-

any update on the ne plus ultra write up Clark?


----------



## Clark @ PB

fiestadetailer said:


> any update on the ne plus ultra write up Clark?


The HD Video's been done for a good few weeks now, I've still the write up to finish but it'll all be on the new blog once the website launches :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

cheers Clark - got to be a 5* rating before its even read


----------



## Clark @ PB

Well hopefully...


----------



## vxrmark

an amazing detail :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio

I'm not a fan of scoobys at all but I love that!


----------



## kenny-c

Is there a product you sell for protecting under the car once its this clean?


----------



## FocusMarsh

not bad at all! lol


----------



## scottgm

Nice colour! 

And the car and job obv =]


----------

